# Some new fish in my tanks



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Pbass, just lil babies 








My clean up crew: corries: 








Ripsaw








Flagtail








2 EBJD
















Apollo








Not in focus, but my baby severums now getting some shape 









I would like to say a HUGE thank you to wallace AKA bettaboy. He gave me sooo much stuff, as he is moving on from the hobby. Your fish are in good hands


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

nice fish 
i'm liking your collection


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

love the niger cat!!!! & of course the juvenile pbass..i got myself 3 on the way ..


----------



## swordtail (Apr 24, 2010)

Love the school of sterbai's. Great looking collection.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

WOW! That is one FAT ripsaw!!
Very nice collection! maybe a full tank shot now? =)


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

eternity302 said:


> WOW! That is one FAT ripsaw!!
> Very nice collection! maybe a full tank shot now? =)


Haha full tank shot will have to wait. not pretty yet 

Alex


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

btw... how big is that flagtail? =)


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

between 6 and 7 inches.


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

How big is that niger cat?


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

eyeball 11"


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

i'm quite fancied by your school of sterbais. how many do you have in that 'pack' of sterbais?


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

they look so healthy and plump. hope you're able to breed them also


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

In the pack there is between 15 and 20. not to sure lol. They do a fantastic clean job. I havnt seen eggs yet, but i think the other cats might be eating them.


----------

